
Plague Reached Europe by Stone Age - pwg
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-42083252
======
sillysaurus3
Plague doctors were an interesting phenomenon. People finally caught on that
the plague could "jump" from person to person, so they developed armor to
protect themselves. Unfortunately they left their ankles exposed.
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oDz0OrRZOZ0](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=oDz0OrRZOZ0)

~~~
dboreham
>Unfortunately they left their ankles exposed.

History had to wait for Victorians for this problem to be resolved..

------
agumonkey
Note that the plague is very climate and fauna dependent:

[https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/07/daily-...](https://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2017/07/daily-
chart-1)

